# First time smoker



## Sandman92 (Sep 11, 2020)

Guys hello from India!!!

This is my first time smoking meats. I managed to fabricate an offset from an old barrel. And did my first cook a few days back. Used jackfruit wood Chunk's for it was we don't easily get hard wood chunks around. I am a bit confused on how to go about it. Would be wonderful if you could help me with the following:

-if i am planning on using charcoal as my heat source how often should I replenish with wood Chunks should it be as soon as I stop seeing smoker or can one chunk smoulder for a few hours.
-is it important to use a water pan?
- what do I do if I can't get dry wood can we smoke with green wood and if yes what are the cons of it .
- what's the best strategy to use when you need another coal bed. Do we just add more to the firebox or start with a new batch in the chimney.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## kruizer (Sep 11, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA. You will have to feed wood as needed to maintain smoke until you are done. I would not use green wood as it will not make good smoke for your food. A water pan is good to keep moisture in the smoker and steady your temps. You will have to keep a good coal bed going through out your cook.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 11, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2020)

Sandman92 said:


> Guys hello from India!!!
> 
> This is my first time smoking meats. I managed to fabricate an offset from an old barrel. And did my first cook a few days back. Used jackfruit wood Chunk's for it was we don't easily get hard wood chunks around. I am a bit confused on how to go about it. Would be wonderful if you could help me with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forums, happy to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 11, 2020)

Welcome from Iowa! 

Ryan


----------



## Sandman92 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome did my first red meat smoke today.lemme know how it looks

Here were my infraction. Like said above need to keep a good coal bed. Lost temp after and hour and then I was just chasing the temp post and my wood kept smouldering. Going to try my Frist brisket tomorrow. Hopefully it turns out ok. Will try and use a larger coal bed


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 12, 2020)

I think it looks good, serve me up a couple slices! But what's most important is what did you think of it? How did it taste, was there enough smoke flavor or too much? Looks like it stayed moist and you didn't overcook it...two big wins in my book.

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 12, 2020)

Welcome from Mississippi!
Cook looks good. Tons of info to gain from the pros here.
Jim


----------



## Sandman92 (Sep 13, 2020)

Totally agree jim some of the Info I have gotten from all the forums here has really helped me in understanding what needs to be done. I am a chef by profession but I don't think I have tackled anything that requires as much patience and understanding of elements as smoking does.and I think it's a life lesson to love by. Patience


----------

